# Any Spirit of Big Bang love here?



## walds11 (Mar 19, 2006)

I've always been intrigued by Hublot and their strength in design and materials. This Spirit of Big Bang Blue Ceramic really caught my eye:

https://www.hublot.com/en/collection/spirit-of-big-bang/spirit-of-big-bang-blue?serie=55

I really like the blue ceramic/white composite resin combo, along with the rubber with blue alligator and blue stitching strap. The 42mm Tonneau case size is very wearable on thinner wrists compared to the 45mm models.

All that being said, I would only buy one at a big discount.


----------



## davekalp (Nov 21, 2017)

I was never a fan of these because of the odd shape of the case, but a friend of mine had a Bruce Lee edition, that was absolutely stunning! If you like the blue ceramic that you linked, I feel you would very much enjoy this piece also. This one is not as vibrant, but it is very pretty and unique.


----------



## walds11 (Mar 19, 2006)

I really like the Tonneau curved shaped case (plus the curved caseback that will arc around the wrist nicely) and the blue ceramic on this limited edition model! I really like Richard Mille timepieces, but I don't have Richard Mille money, so this Hublot will make a fun and great alternative.

WatchBox recently posted a YouTube review on this timepiece.






It's a stunner


----------



## soubido (Oct 6, 2017)

Love mine!


----------



## walds11 (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice!

I received mine last week. This thing is fire! I was so obsessed with getting it, checking it out online and on YouTube videos multiple times a day. First initial impressions, I was like meh, but after a few days it's warmed up to me 1000x+. Such a unique Hublot model being that the SOBB is a very small % of their sales and the Cermanic Blue limited edition 100 pieces.

Here's a wrist shot. It doesn't wear as big as appears in the pic (this is a fairly close up pic).


----------



## soubido (Oct 6, 2017)

That blue ceramic is so nice! Yes it does wear a bit smaller than its size would suggest, even for someone with tiny wrists like me haha


----------



## walds11 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks! The blue color is vibrant, but not in your face bright. This model is 42mm and the case is quite thin at ~14mm. My wrist is thin 6.5”.


----------



## jtf8751 (Oct 8, 2015)

It's one of those on my wish list, love them.


----------



## hooballin (Nov 20, 2018)

Tried these on in Vegas at the boutique. Absolutely love them. Both the 45mm and the 42mm are awesome and totally wearable. Well done


----------



## boulekos (Dec 15, 2011)

This is indeed very unique !!! That blue is fantastic !!!


----------



## jpoehler (Jan 26, 2019)

Love them.. thinking of getting one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragonspridenyc (Apr 22, 2019)

I like these a lot. Great looking watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walds11 (Mar 19, 2006)

Dragonspridenyc said:


> I like these a lot. Great looking watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm still really enjoying this thing!


----------



## jjspyder (May 1, 2018)

I think anyone considering a Richard Mille should look at these for a fraction of the price.


----------

